
1284 new planets discovered by NASA kepler [audio] - bezalmighty
http://www.nasa.gov/news/media/newsaudio/index.html
======
akshayB
This is the correct link I think:
[http://www.nasa.gov/feature/ames/kepler/briefingmaterials160...](http://www.nasa.gov/feature/ames/kepler/briefingmaterials160510)

